# AskMen.com



## Martinis at 8 (Apr 14, 2006)

Went over there to take a look and registered under a different pseudonym, made no posts. Seems like the place is run by women that have a very PC/feminist outlook towards men. Also appears that there is not a lot of activity, and what little there is tends to be from a younger crowd. I had seen the site referenced in a few print magazines and newspapers. Overall, a disappointment.


----------



## Apatheticviews (Mar 21, 2010)

Martinis at 8 said:


> Went over there to take a look and registered under a different pseudonym, made no posts. Seems like the place is run by women that have a very PC/feminist outlook towards men. Also appears that there is not a lot of activity, and what little there is tends to be from a younger crowd. I had seen the site referenced in a few print magazines and newspapers. Overall, a disappointment.


It definitely isn't a Man's Mens site. But it does have a good smattering of solid information for the 18-25 year old crowd who didn't have solid male role models.

About a year ago, they had a good tip on making scrambled eggs. They've had several on Steaks, beer, and even Whiskey.


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

Martinis at 8 said:


> Went over there to take a look and registered under a different pseudonym, made no posts. Seems like the place is run by women that have a very PC/feminist outlook towards men. Also appears that there is not a lot of activity, and what little there is tends to be from a younger crowd. I had seen the site referenced in a few print magazines and newspapers. Overall, a disappointment.


Perhaps pc/feminist views are what young men need...


----------



## jeffdeist (Feb 7, 2006)

Bjorn said:


> Perhaps pc/feminist views are what young men need...


On the contrary, what they need is more wisdom from their fathers and grandfathers.


----------



## TheGreatTwizz (Oct 27, 2010)

jeffdeist said:


> On the contrary, what they need is more wisdom from their fathers and grandfathers.


+1, but that, my friend, is found aplenty here at AAAC.


----------



## arkirshner (May 10, 2005)

TheGreatTwizz said:


> +1, but that, my friend, is found aplenty here at AAAC.


If only it were listened to.


----------



## Martinis at 8 (Apr 14, 2006)

Bjorn said:


> Perhaps pc/feminist views are what young men need...


Would that before or after they report to Planned Parenthood for castration <eyes-rolling>


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

I thought Sledge Hammer discredited the Feninazis back in the 80s??


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

Yes. I know. They shouldn't be allowed to vote. Or work. Or use contraceptives.

Or have opinions. 

I didn't know this was a Taliban forum. So sorry! 

I think a little feminism is very healthy for young men. To get a balanced view of things. But then, I'm not afraid of women. Or their opinions. 

Not that I'm opposed to grandfathers per se.


----------



## jeffdeist (Feb 7, 2006)

Nice try Bjorn, but please spare us.

Young men should indeed be taught to honor, respect, and protect women- it used to be called chivalry. 

Political correctness is cowardice, while "feminism" is a political and social movement (and a bad one). Neither has anything to do with chivalry or even equality.


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

jeffdeist said:


> Nice try Bjorn, but please spare us.
> 
> Young men should indeed be taught to honor, respect, and protect women- it used to be called chivalry.
> 
> Political correctness is cowardice, while "feminism" is a political and social movement (and a bad one). Neither has anything to do with chivalry or even equality.


So feminism, being responsible for women's right to vote, and basic equal rights to education and property, is a bad social movement?

You may not agree with more radical feminist views, nor do I, but you can't deny that feminism have had positive effects on current society. More equality being one of them.

Many women do not wish for a return to chivalry per se, being as you say 'protected' is a little demeaning, especially if you place your protector and protected in a more modern context than 16th century feudalism, say a workplace dispute or a business dealing.

Chivalry has led to very little social reform.


----------



## Martinis at 8 (Apr 14, 2006)

Bjorn said:


> ...You may not agree with more radical feminist views, nor do I...


I suspect you really do. When is your transgender operation scheduled? Chop-chop!


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

I'm rather disappointed that the men here hold such a dim view on feminism.


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

Martinis at 8 said:


> I suspect you really do. When is your transgender operation scheduled? Chop-chop!


Sticks and stones, old boy.


----------

